# OSHA Training Programs/Courses



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

It seems that trying to keep up with all the OSHA regulations can be formidable, particularly staying on top of any additions or changes. 

I was wondering if anyone would chime in with what they have found to work for them in not only staying abreast of everything, but also what was the best means of training programs, whether it be online, community colleges, books, apps, etc regardless of whether one is a general contractor, electrician, carpenter, roofer, mason, etc.

It has been many years ago since I last worked as a project manager for a mid-sized construction firm (I was far more familiar with the laws/requirements then), and I'm now a sole proprietor that is soon to be incorporating and expanding. I would like to get ahead of the learning curve and fairly quickly get into compliance for a potential visit from our friendly friends at OSHA.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Nobody? huh


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

All I can say is get the book and start reading. I remember when I tested there were companies that helped you pass the exam and they had study guides to help you for the exam. Their was a quick reference bout four hours on the 1929 code book. That's it. Contact some of those companies?...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Let me jump in, www.mancomm.com try here. you need the $50.00 book.
covers parts 1926 1903, 1904, 1910, and of course 1926, c/k to see if it has forms 300 300a and 301, my copy is ten years old.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Sunkist, which one would be best? Standards and regulations general industry or OSHA compliance guide, "Guides to compliance" do they all come with a CD Rom? What about the online code search option? You have to log in. Is there a monthly fee for use?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

sunkist said:


> Let me jump in, www.mancomm.com try here. you need the $50.00 book.
> covers parts 1926 1903, 1904, 1910, and of course 1926, c/k to see if it has forms 300 300a and 301, my copy is ten years old.


Thanks! That's the kind of info I was hoping for.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> Hey Sunkist, which one would be best? Standards and regulations general industry or OSHA compliance guide, "Guides to compliance" do they all come with a CD Rom? What about the online code search option? You have to log in. Is there a monthly fee for use?


You want the one " Constuction Industry Regulations" Some came with a CD and may still.
I would think for online there would be a monthly fee just some else to make auto withdrawls from your bank 
The book was a required for the contractor exam, i have never looked at it since
Do not get me wrong in order to pass the exam i know whats in there and remember a lot.


----------

